# Voodoo e-juice



## outlaw_cloud (24/3/16)

so i was browsing some e-juice over at juicy joes and came across the voodoo line it looks very interesting but what i wanted to know was has anyone vaped any of there flavors and if so how was it?


----------



## Neal (24/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> so i was browsing some e-juice over at juicy joes and came across the voodoo line it looks very interesting but what i wanted to know was has anyone vaped any of there flavors and if so how was it?


Mate,
Have a look in e-liquid reviews section of forum, plenty info on Voodoo there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-juice-reviews.t9694/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (24/3/16)

The vodoo juices are rather good but they are extremely flavourful!
I find that the juice line is not for me because its just too much. That being said, i like mild flavours. 
Very good range though and very different from most other juices.


----------

